# Alby and Cinnamons first clutch



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So cute. Alby and Cinnamon should be very proud. The Lutinos are really cute.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They're all totally totally gorgeous


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are all lovely. Got a mixture of mutations. Only problem I have now, is that Cinnamon has laid 2 more eggs. The youngest chick is not quite 5 weeks old.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The perfect family.I really like the cinnamons!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! Double clutching is extremely hard to prevent...you might as well let her lay the whole clutch as she's going to anyways. Its up to you whether you let them hatch or not. Tiels can handle up to three clutches a year, the third is easier to prevent though.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That picture just made my day


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

so adorable  are you using only the stand or below you've got a cage? just curious to know since i'm planning to make a stand like that for my 2 tiels.. any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are so gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww what adorable babies


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Gorgeous! Double clutching is extremely hard to prevent...you might as well let her lay the whole clutch as she's going to anyways. Its up to you whether you let them hatch or not. Tiels can handle up to three clutches a year, the third is easier to prevent though.


Thanks so much for that. I was really worried about Cinnamon making herself ill by laying again so soon. I have decided to let her go, and have another clutch. But will definitely be trying to prevent another clutch after that.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

munnith said:


> so adorable  are you using only the stand or below you've got a cage? just curious to know since i'm planning to make a stand like that for my 2 tiels.. any advice is highly appreciated.











This is basically the set up. Mango is in that cage by herself now, while Alby and Cinnamon are in another cage with their little family. All the tiels get out and about and socialise on top of the play stand.


----------

